
Salt vs. Ansible for deployment automation (2014) - curtis
http://jensrantil.github.io/salt-vs-ansible.html
======
mpdehaan2
Article from early 2014, FWIW. Lots of ansible upgrades and HUGE community
uptake sense then. Lots of very shiny things coming in 2.0 as well.

Disclaimer: wrote Ansible. My advice is to try everything yourself, and the
language and capabilities of the tool is the most important thing to like.

Ansible builds out a different form of orchestration from most, able to
describe more arbitrary processes, which at least to me, was very important.
For instance, it's very easy for the software to do something very different
based on things learned at runtime, rather than the classic Puppet compile-
execute model.

Try everything.

